# Gun stock repair



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I recently acquired a shot gun (as opposed to a shotgun).

Is there a special epoxy to use on a large area fill-in, or will wood putty work? The picture doesn't show the depth of missing material very well. It is missing a nickel size hole between 1/4 and 3/8 inch deep.









Or should I just try to find a new stock, that'll be worth more than the 22 rifle?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.outdoorlife.com/articles/guns/2015/04/how-repair-busted-gun-stock/

*BROWNELLS ACRAGLAS® | Brownells*

*The stock damage looks bad by the pic you submitted. Looks like it was thrown from a Plane at 22,000 ft, lol. I'd go for a replacement stock if feasible, but **BROWNELLS ACRAGLAS® | Brownells** might be your best option if you go that route. Wood Putty would be my last option, definitely want a hardening resin wood epoxy of some type in my opinion. *


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that neither Acraglas nor epoxy-based wood putty would fix that damage sufficiently, so that it becomes permanent and doesn't doesn't break off.

I think that you really need to clean up the damage, undercut the edges of that damage, and then inlay a carefully-fitted piece of replacement wood.
That should be epoxied into place, probably with a Brownells product, sanded to fit the stock's shape, and then re-finished.

Thinking it over, I suggest that the cheapest and easiest repair might just be to buy a new stock.
.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

What was the value of the gun before it was grazed by a rabid beaver?

GW


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

A new stock is roughly 1/2 the worth of the weapon. Since I'm retired a few dollars of epoxy and paint will be my first try.

I may even go native american (I was born in US, not a member of any tribe. Similar to EW.) on it with brass nails second. New stock last.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Is the rifle a Marlin Model 60?


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes a Marlin model 60.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Ebay has the model 60 stock for $50-$60 plus shipping. Unless you have lots of free time it makes sense to just buy a used stock.
I googled the model 60 and from what I can tell, it is a fine little rifle worthy of a $60 repair.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Have you you detached the stock yet to see if there's further damage?
looks like it took a very hard hit.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Soon. Soon to me may be next month.

Maybe I just keep shooting it as is.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

AZdave said:


> Soon. Soon to me may be next month.
> Maybe I just keep shooting it as is.


Just for safety purposes
I would inspect the barrel attachment point. 
See if it's detachable, take it apart and look down the barrel for straight lines.

Do you know how the damage occurred?


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

It was shot with a 12g through a van seat. Shotgun was being removed from rear of van.

I'll do a thorough inspection prior to shooting with the model 60. 

This weapon is part of my buy a weapon plan when Congress thinks about changing gun laws. If I'm lucky the model 60 will be shooting before any feel good law gets passed.


----------

